# I'm pretty sure this won't happen in Mexico.



## MangoTango

Our US (MagicJack) line doesn't ring all that often and most times I can anticipate it.
But earlier today I picked up and caught part of a taped message which basically said - call (305)-XXX-XXXX - we have covid-19 vaccines available. I did a reverse phone lookup and it turns out it is the U of Miami health care system and their site says :
"As vaccine supply is available, and following state and federal requirements, we offer the COVID-19 vaccine to our UHealth patients. UHealth patients will be contacted via their MyUHealthChart account or by phone, as vaccine supply is available, and they meet the eligibility requirements."

Obviously - these very nice people have more vaccine than they know what to do with. This at a time when AMLO asks Biden for a little help and gets told the US doesn't have enough to care for Americans and has nothing to share...


----------



## AnneLM

Why do you assume that they have more vaccine than they know what to do with?


----------



## MangoTango

AnneLM said:


> Why do you assume that they have more vaccine than they know what to do with?


Well for starters if they had patients lining up in endless lines I doubt they would be reaching out to folks they have had no contact with in 10+ years. And if they had an overwhelming demand I'm not sure they would have used the phrase - "As vaccine supply is available ...". I read that as - the stuff is here for the taking. But perhaps that is simply me.

I do have a vpn and I subscribe to locast.org and watch pluto tv on our roku device. I watch probably too much US news from our old neighborhood. Apparently there are a large number of (young/healthy) people who are spending their time waiting for the end of the day - when if the hospitals and such don't use their supply - they open their doors to anyone on line. Kind of like here with our vehicle registration last week. They had a website which was totally dysfunctional but for some reason perhaps 5% of the people on line had success in setting up a cita. Well the powers that be let the 5% get serviced and then opened the floodgates to the other 95%. In the US - if there is no daily demand - (I believe) the vaccine likely ends up in the trash.


----------



## AnneLM

That is why they are reaching out to their patients. They want to have a ready list of people they can contact so it doesn't end up in the trash. I can assure you that in many areas of the US there are even people over 65 who have had appointments canceled and have been put on waiting lists. Not to mention those younger. It is opening up, but as of today only 15.8 percent of the total US population has received at least one dose. Much better than Mexico, but they have a long way to go.


----------



## eastwind

I thought it was quite diplomatic of Biden to tell AMLO, in effect, we respect you as an equal, so we figure you'll develop and manufacture your own vaccine supply like we did. I'm sure AMLO felt respected.


----------



## MangoTango

Yes - what Mexico needs is someone to take Jared Kushner's place in watching out for Mexico's best interest. (I am making a joke).

Perhaps it is time for the Biden administration to appoint a US Ambassador to Mexico. They can start their search with this guy. (He's got to be a better choice than the last guy). 

https://mx.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/embassy/dcm/

This morning I went searching for information on areas where Mexico is the best. Did you know that Mexico produces more silver than any other country in the world ?

These 10 Countries Have the Highest Silver Production


----------



## MangoTango

Back to my original theme.
I'm doing some work on my laptop and have YouTube on. There is this retired couple that have a channel dealing with "The Villages" - a retirement community (I believe the largest in the world) in Central Florida (like in the Everglades). This is a HUGE community.
So I'm writing this post because they are riding their bikes through the community pointing things out. They keep mentioning the in-ground defibrillators (like fire hydrants) scattered around the neighborhood !! They train residents in their use in case of emergencies...
Can you picture THAT anywhere in Mexico ?


----------



## citlali

That is why we retired in Mexico, we hate those places in Florida


----------



## eastwind

One of the things I always notice about Mexico is how young everyone is. There just aren't that many old people here compared to the US. And that effect is exacerbated in the retirement places like The Villages (55+) or my Mom's Independent Living Facility (62+) when I go back for a visit. Being in Mexico surrounded by all the young people makes me feel younger, too. 

Which feels good until I think about it and realize the reason must be that people don't live that long here.


----------



## Isla Verde

eastwind said:


> One of the things I always notice about Mexico is how young everyone is. There just aren't that many old people here compared to the US. And that effect is exacerbated in the retirement places like The Villages (55+) or my Mom's Independent Living Facility (62+) when I go back for a visit. Being in Mexico surrounded by all the young people makes me feel younger, too.
> 
> Which feels good until I think about it and realize the reason must be that people don't live that long here.


You've got it, by George, you've got it!


----------



## MangoTango

eastwind said:


> One of the things I always notice about Mexico is how young everyone is. There just aren't that many old people here compared to the US. And that effect is exacerbated in the retirement places like The Villages (55+) or my Mom's Independent Living Facility (62+) when I go back for a visit. Being in Mexico surrounded by all the young people makes me feel younger, too.
> 
> Which feels good until I think about it and realize the reason must be that people don't live that long here.


Well it is good you feel young. Enjoy that good health.

Mexico has plenty of old people. Just visit a local health clinic (like IMSS) sometime. To me it seems the old people live at home with their children. They generally have no need to go out. I know a family of eight brothers. The family owns a large piece of land and they all live there. I had to drop something off one day and no one was around. Finally the mother made her way outside. She was old. Our best friend is a very vibrant educated woman going on 80. She swims nearly every day in her lap pool. When we travel together and play tourist it is me who is the one who tires first. (But she is half my size so perhaps her energy lasts longer). 

Within easy driving distance is a pueblo magico which has attracted quite a few extranjeros. There are, what to me seems to be, a lot of spas, meditation centers, health food stores etc. They also have assisted living places and visiting nurse type services. But that isn't geared towards the aging Mexicans. 

If you want to see something really beautiful take a trip to Mexico City and walk along (or sit on a bench) on Reforma on a workday during lunch time. Fifth Ave in Manhattan has nothing on Mexico City...


----------



## eastwind

I should have written "younger".


----------



## LoggedIn

MangoTango said:


> I'm doing some work on my laptop and have YouTube on. There is this retired couple that have a channel dealing with "The Villages" - a retirement community (I believe the largest in the world) in Central Florida (like in the Everglades). This is a HUGE community.


The Everglades are a bit further south from "The Villages" which is north of Orlando. I live in Everglades City.


----------



## MangoTango

LoggedIn said:


> The Everglades are a bit further south from "The Villages" which is north of Orlando. I live in Everglades City.


Yes perhaps it would have been better if I said 'like out in the boonies'. After 30+ years living 1/4 mile from the ocean everything west of I95 (or maybe 441) was the Everglades. You live in the boonies.

How is that hurricane recovery going ?


----------



## LoggedIn

MangoTango said:


> Yes perhaps it would have been better if I said 'like out in the boonies'. After 30+ years living 1/4 mile from the ocean everything west of I95 (or maybe 441) was the Everglades. You live in the boonies.
> 
> How is that hurricane recovery going ?


The going has been slow. Some homeowners are still awaiting grant and insurance money. Others are having trouble arranging for contractors to make the drive to the remote village. We had hoped to see faster progress as more urban areas like Marco Island and Naples get back into shape, and contractors look for work elsewhere. It hasn't really happened but we are getting there. Hurricane Eta in late 2020 was a setback.


----------



## alan-in-mesicali

AnneLM said:


> That is why they are reaching out to their patients. They want to have a ready list of people they can contact so it doesn't end up in the trash. I can assure you that in many areas of the US there are even people over 65 who have had appointments canceled and have been put on waiting lists. Not to mention those younger. It is opening up, but as of today only 15.8 percent of the total US population has received at least one dose. Much better than Mexico, but they have a long way to go.


SORRY... I THINK YOU ARE MISSING IT... THE VACCINES THEY USE ARE SUPER COOLED AND FROZEN.. ONCE DEFROSTED THEY MUST BE USED OF FLUSHED... IF YOU HAVE AN "APPOINTMENT" AND ARE A "NO SHOW" THAT SHOT MUST BE GIVEN TO SOMEONE NOT ON TODAY'S LIST OR THROWN OUT.. HENCE "OPEN DOORS"...


----------



## AnneLM

I'm not disagreeing.


----------



## alan-in-mesicali

I live in a small rural town about 50 miles from Mexicali... when they did two days of COVID shots a few weeks ago they called those who had signed up for appointments... those who did not show became "open door" shots after the appointments all had their shots.... the line was several hundred long.. maybe 70 got shots...THEY automatically will included in the second shot call....


----------



## TundraGreen

alan-in-mesicali said:


> SORRY... I THINK YOU ARE MISSING IT... THE VACCINES THEY USE ARE SUPER COOLED AND FROZEN.. ONCE DEFROSTED THEY MUST BE USED OF FLUSHED... IF YOU HAVE AN "APPOINTMENT" AND ARE A "NO SHOW" THAT SHOT MUST BE GIVEN TO SOMEONE NOT ON TODAY'S LIST OR THROWN OUT.. HENCE "OPEN DOORS"...


Please do not shout.


----------



## MangoTango

Back on my original post I mentioned receiving a call (on our US phone) inviting us to receive a vaccine.

I was reading the online newspaper this morning and they mention the availability of the Pfizer vaccine in a nearby town and the instructions said; dress appropriately and if possible bring your 'registration number'. I had never heard of such a thing before but they offered a website to receive one (nationwide). You need a CURP.
https://mivacuna.salud.gob.mx/

That website asks for phone numbers / emails. So - we are registered. Let's see how well this works...

Edit : you will receive an error message if you access that site while using a VPN.


----------



## dvinton

According to this post, Facebook Groups, vaccinations will be given today in Ajijic and Chapala.


----------



## dvinton

I apologize, that link goes to a closed Facebook Group. Here's the entire post:

VACCINATIONS IN MUNICIPALITY OF CHAPALA including Santa Cruz de Soledad, San Nicolas de Ibarra, Vista del Lago, Riberas del Pilar, San Antonio Tlayacapán, Ajijic.

IF YOU LIVE IN AJIJIC, SAN ANTONIO TLAYACAPÁN, RIBERAS DEL PILAR
You must report to the Ajijic vaccine location.

IF YOU LIVE IN CHAPALA, SANTA CRUZ DE SOLEDAD, SAN NICOLAS DE IBARRA, VISTA DEL LAGO
You must report to the Chapala vaccine location.

OFFICIAL NOTICE FROM OUR INTERIM MAYOR:
"NOTICE! 
Tomorrow [TUESDAY] will begin the vaccination campaign against COVID-19 in our municipality, it will take place during March 16, 17 and 18, where they will be vaccinating our adults over 60 years old.
The vaccination centers will be open from 8:00 am:

Chapala, Antigua Presidencia, Av. Madero #226. [MAIN STOPLIGHT IN CHAPALA, PARK AT MALECON.]
Ajijic Malecon, Del Paseo street. [AT MALECON, LIMITED PARKING. CONSIDER TAXI OR CARPOOL.]
Requirements: Go with registration folio, original and copy of INE [OR OFFICIAL ID, SEE BELOW], CURP and proof of address.
To register in the platform and obtain your folio, click on this link: https://mivacuna.salud.gob.mx/index.php"

VACCINATION INSTRUCTIONS:

Residents of Chapala over 60 who registered online AND have proof of address can receive their vaccine in this round. There will be future rounds.
The same amount of vaccine is allotted each day, so there is NO NEED for everyone to go the first day and first hour. It will only make the expat community look greedy if we do so. Please remember that many elderly working native residents NEED this far more than you do. 

YOU CANNOT BE VACCINATED IF:

You are sick or have a fever
Not yet recovered from COVID (count 15 days after the LAST symptom)
Live with any type of immunosuppression
If you have severe allergies
If you received a blood transfusion, application of blood products, treatment with plasma or antibodies against COVID-19 in the last 3 months.

DATE: March 16-18
TIME: 8 am-4 pm or until each day's doses are gone

MUST BRING:

Proof of ID - bring all official ID that you have: Jalisco driver’s license, INAPAM card, residency card, passport. NOTE: we cannot guarantee which will be accepted.
Proof of address with your name on it - if you don’t have this, bring anything you have. In order of preference: full recent bill from CFE, SIMAPA, Telmex, Telcel (not pay-as-you-go), home purchase or lease, Wizz, Ilox, iFibra, other utility or internet provider. Don’t leave something home if it might help.
Printout of full-page CURP from https://www.gob.mx/curp/
Don't say it's on your residency card, there can be errors in that. They want the full page version.
- Proof of registration from https://mivacuna.salud.gob.mx/
RECOMMENDED:

Eat breakfast before leaving home
Wear comfortable shoes
Umbrella for sun
Water and energy snacks
Any medications you need
A person can accompany you if you need help
SOURCE: https://fb.watch/4gkhOAjPpZ/


----------



## citlali

sure hope it willbe available for a while because I am not going to join a long line of people in the sun etc.. Comes to think of it, am not taken any Chiinese vaccine ether so we will see what comes next , meanwhile I am flying back to Ajijic on Thursday and back to Chiapas after Easter so we will see... Wait and see is my attitude on this one.


----------



## surabi

I'm with you on both counts, Citlali. Not standing or even sitting in line for 7 hours, showing up at 4 AM, nor getting the Chinese vac.
I may just wait and get a vaccine in Canada this summer. I don't find the mask wearing in public, keeping distance and limiting my activities that onerous and doing it for another few months isn't any big deal to me.


----------



## TundraGreen

I got the first of two Sinovac vaccinations a week ago. I had to wait in line about 2 hours mostly in the shade, then another hour sitting while getting the vaccine. They were very organized and efficient. Someone came along the line every so often handing out water and jello. Sinovac (Chinese origin) was not my first choice, but tests so far indicate that it is 90% effective at preventing serious cases, 70% effective at preventing mild cases and 50% effective at preventing symptom-less cases.


----------



## AlanMexicali

My wife and I got our first vaccination with Pfizer on Saturday in San Luis Potosi. It took only 2 1/2 hours at an Agricultural University campus with a large metal roof over the entire inside the entrance and a couple of hundred chairs to sit on while waiting and for 30 minutes after before you leave. 4 classrooms were used and 10 seniors at a time and 2 nurses doing the jabs and 2 people writing out the certificates with all the details which we got a carbon copy of and a log we signed. We gave the nurse our ISSSTE vaccination booklet and he filled out all the information in it and stamped the date for us. The form we got before entering farther into the campus at the main entrance states to come back on April 4th. for the second jab and they will call our phone # to confirm the date. They did not call us before at all. A couple of truckloads of National Guards were there watching over the vaccines and noseying around. I got the run a round for 25 minutes before getting the form filled out to enter farther because I did not have an INE card. The supervisor took a photo of the front of my Residente Permanente card and sent it to her supervisor. Then took a photo of the back and sent it and came back and said no. We had our mivacuna.mx clave copy. She said she needed a photo ID but not my Residente Permanente. I then gave her my SLP state drivers licence and she called her supervisor again and came back and reluctantly said OK. They all had INSABI uniforms on and ID cards on straps.


----------



## TundraGreen

We have also been concerned about vaccines for residents as opposed to citizens, because all of the information telling people what to bring to the vaccination sites says to bring your INE card and never mentions bringing a visa card for ID. I am a dual citizen and have an INE card, but one guy who went with me the day I was vaccinated is not. We were concerned about whether they would give him a vaccination but they accepted his visa with no problems.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> We have also been concerned about vaccines for residents as opposed to citizens, because all of the information telling people what to bring to the vaccination sites says to bring your INE card and never mentions bringing a visa card for ID. I am a dual citizen and have an INE card, but one guy who went with me the day I was vaccinated is not. We were concerned about whether they would give him a vaccination but they accepted his visa with no problems.


Tundra, what is a "visa card"?


----------



## MangoTango

Well we have received no 'invitations' since signing up on the .gob website. One nearby town was saying they were disbursing the Pfizer vaccine. Another more distant town was saying they have the Sinovac flavor.

My wife went to the dentist today and the dentista was on top of the world that her 72 year old father had been vaccinated early this morning. He got on line at 8PM last night. At another location, a 77 year old woman was turned away because they 'ran out of forms'.

People I speak with say - just go - don't wait to be invited. We might do that next week but I, given the minimal look I have done, would prefer the Pfizer brand.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Tundra, what is a "visa card"?


His Permanent Resident card. He has a Mexican visa allowing him to be here and proof of it is a card so I thought you could call it a "visa card".


----------



## maesonna

In CDMX I was ok with just my INAPAM card and my CURP. I had brought my visa card just in case but I never had to take it out. The identifications they were looking for were official ID with proof of address, and CURP. They were checking to make sure that the address was local, and the INAPAM card sufficed to prove that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

"Comprobante de Vacunacion Contra el Virus Sars-Cov2"

The "Comprobante de Vacunacion Contra el Virus Sars-Cov2" is the official document from Mexico's UIES equivalent to the CDC [Center for Disease Control] in the USA. The official proof of being vaccinated against Covid-19.

This is the document you should be given after each vaccination. How many here have been given this comprobante [comprobant=proof; comprobante=voucher/reciept] of recieving your Covid-19 vaccination at one of the vaccination sites? I presume if you don't recieve one after your second jab you will have no offical proof from the Mexican government and might have to scramble afterwards to get them - one for each jab. They might just have you go someplace with whatever you were given and then give them to you.


----------



## TundraGreen

I have one that looks similar from the first of two vaccinations. It shows the date when I will get my second vaccination in about three weeks.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> His Permanent Resident card. He has a Mexican visa allowing him to be here and proof of it is a card so I thought you could call it a "visa card".


I have one of those. I just call it my RP card - never thought of it as a visa, but I guess that's what it is.


----------



## Isla Verde

maesonna said:


> In CDMX I was ok with just my INAPAM card and my CURP. I had brought my visa card just in case but I never had to take it out. The identifications they were looking for were official ID with proof of address, and CURP. They were checking to make sure that the address was local, and the INAPAM card sufficed to prove that.


I have my CURP card, but I lost my INAPAM card a while ago and haven't been able to replace it. I wonder what I can use in its place.


----------



## eastwind

Technically, the RP and RT cards aren't visas, they are permissions to stay. A visa is a permission to enter a country. When you apply at a Mexican consulate in your home country and get a one-page stamp in your passport, _that's_ a visa, the only one you'll get or need. But it's all terminology. I was pretty sure what TG meant, but I was curious to know whether the friend had a RT or RP card. 

Calling them a visa card might be confused by some with a mastercard or amex card. You can call them 'green cards' if you want, they're actually green, unlike the US green cards, which are yellow, and serve an identical purpose, as long as its clear you mean a Mexican green card and not a US one.


----------



## AlanMexicali

My friend lost his INAPAM and they required a report form from our local Ministero Publico that he had to report it stolen or lost. I went with him and it was easy to do in 1 hour. Then he got another INAPAM card.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> My friend lost his INAPAM and they required a report form from our local Ministero Publico that he had to report it stolen or lost. I went with him and it was easy to do in 1 hour. Then he got another INAPAM card.


I have no idea where to do this in the part of Mexico City where I live. There used to be an INAPAM office not too far away, but it closed a couple of years ago and has not replaced.by an office I can get to.


----------



## surabi

Isla Verde said:


> I have no idea where to do this in the part of Mexico City where I live. There used to be an INAPAM office not too far away, but it closed a couple of years ago and has not replaced.by an office I can get to.


I haven't read anywhere else that an INAPAM card was required to get a vaccination.I have never bothered to get one, myself. Years ago my friend and I went to get what we called our "old lady cards" but that portion of the govt. office was closed for the holidays (even though it was 2 weeks before xmas). When we went back, they said they were all out of cards, so we just gave up. I don't have many expenses that an INAPAM card would get me discounts on, so I've never bothered.

No one on the Chapala webboard has mentioned needing that card to get a vax. Just a print out of their CURP and their passport or perm.residency.

Maybe they are asking for different stuff in different places, but as always in Mexico, bring every piece of official ID you have  I love it when they try to send me away from an office because they say they need yet another piece of paper and I pull it out of my folder.


----------



## eastwind

surabi said:


> I love it when they try to send me away from an office because they say they need yet another piece of paper and I pull it out of my folder.


There should be a meme for that, with the title "that feeling you get when they ask for two apostasized copies of your birth certificate and you already have them with you"


----------



## AlanMexicali

Your lo al


Isla Verde said:


> I have no idea where to do this in the part of Mexico City where I live. There used to be an INAPAM office not too far away, but it closed a couple of years ago and has not replaced.by an office I can get to.


Your Iocal INAPAM office closed and tens of thousands of federal government offices (some state and municipal also from budget cuts) either closed or reduced staff and efficiency the last couple of years which reminds me of Mexico's bureaucracy 30 years ago. Thanks to super conservative policies now taking the country back to a non transparent centralized federal government where anything they want goes and replace it with cheap crap or elliminate it. It is incredable to see Mexico now going backwards instead of going forward since NAFTA.


----------



## citlali

Actually there is a great video of a woman in Spain determine to beat the bureaucracy, it is pretty funny.


----------



## maesonna

As I understand it, an INAPAM card _isn’t_ required for the vaccination. *But*… what is required (at least here in CDMX, where they are scheduling vaccinations by alcaldías, and you have to be a resident of the particular alcaldía to get your vaccination there) is an official ID with address (besides CURP). That’s fine for Mexican nationals, who have their address on their INE card, but for us foreigners, our official IDs are our visas and/or passports, neither of which have our address. So, maybe a comprobante de domicilio of the usual type (utility bill) will work for for proof of address… or, maybe it won’t. Since I had my INAPAM card with my address, I didn’t have to put it to the test.


----------



## MangoTango

I just opened my wallet and pulled out some of my 'credentials'. My INE card has a different address from my licenia de conducir from my tarejta inapam... Actually - those are not the addresses I use to receive an internet delivery. My CURP doesn't really convey any info other than that I am a naturalized citizen (of foreign birth).


----------



## TundraGreen

MangoTango said:


> I just opened my wallet and pulled out some of my 'credentials'. My INE card has a different address from my licenia de conducir from my tarejta inapam... Actually - those are not the addresses I use to receive an internet delivery. My CURP doesn't really convey any info other than that I am a naturalized citizen (of foreign birth).


It sounds like either you move a lot or you are under cover. Do they all have the same name on them.


----------



## MangoTango

TundraGreen said:


> It sounds like either you move a lot or you are under cover. Do they all have the same name on them.


Ha Ha. All of my 'addresses' are for our current home. In many cases we have inherited our addresses. For example, when we first went to CFE to put the account in our name they looked up the 'meter'. They assigned our name to the address they had on record. Telemex (now cancelled) had a different address on file. As did Sky. The taxing authority has another address.

So just looking at the pieces of plastic I have in my wallet I live in a combination of; a Col., Circuito, Fracc., Privada, etc. The correct fracc is often assigned incorrectly to the colonia. The postal code is often wrong. We also live off a road which connects two towns so our address is often associated with the km marker on that carretera. I have 'americanized' my address for deliveries and such. If I call a bank or someone else who is going to ask me security questions to validate my identity I literally have to have a printed statement (from them) on hand and I read it off to them. 

As for the my name, they generally get the first middle and last correct but the order often varies. They have trouble spelling my last name and write it phonetically. Sometimes they put my first and middle names together in a field and since I have no maternal name they often use an X or a '.'.


----------



## TundraGreen

I have a similar experience. The colonia can be Americas, Artesanias, Jesús, Jesús de Capilla, Centro. My name can be any combination of names in any order including an occasional X. The cable company thinks one of the names is PHD.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> I have a similar experience. The colonia can be Americas, Artesanias, Jesús, Jesús de Capilla, Centro. My name can be any combination of names in any order including an occasional X. The cable company thinks one of the names is PHD.


I have only two documents with my second middle name - William - my ISSSTE booklet and my INAPAM card. The rest don't because the US government dropped it when I got legalized by Immigration there. I have to go with my wife every month to our local ISSSTE clinic for our meds. for 11 years. The sweet nurse there has always called me Mr. William thinking it is my father's last name and my paternal name. I won't very correct her.


----------



## maesonna

I got my second shot today, in CDMX. So here’s my experience with the ID and paperwork, in case it is useful to others.
To get in to the complex where the vaccination was taking place, we had to show the paper from the first vaccination (I’ll call it V1) and an official ID. At the entrance they were saying to show the INE card, but I flashed my INAPAM card and no one minded.
The next stop was a table where they looked more carefully at our V1 and ID, and they gave us each a ficha. Again, no problem.
After that, there was a long row of tables, with people checking our ID and V1, taking down our address, phone number(s) and email, and asking a screening question for diabetes or hypertension. At this one, after I showed my INAPAM card, the person asked for my INE. I pulled out my visa card and handed it to her. She looked at both sides carefully but didn’t say anything and continued copying down my information. She also asked for my CURP. She filled out my information on the vaccination certificate (I’ll call it V2, since it’s the paper we got at the second vaccination. It was perforated down the middle, with two sections).
The next stop was at the rows of chairs for waiting, where we were directed into the section corresponding to the colour of our ficha.
When it was my turn at the vaccination table, I showed my V2, and they also asked to see my V1. It was, of course, at this point when they filled in the lot number of the vaccine.
Finally, after the vaccination, while we were waiting the obligatory half hour to be sure there was no severe immediate reaction, someone came around and recorded my V2 on his phone, and collected the portion with my contact information, leaving me the portion shown here.


----------



## MangoTango

maesonna said:


> I got my second shot today, in CDMX. So here’s my experience with the ID and paperwork, in case it is useful to others.
> To get in to the complex where the vaccination was taking place, we had to show the paper from the first vaccination (I’ll call it V1) and an official ID. At the entrance they were saying to show the INE card, but I flashed my INAPAM card and no one minded.
> The next stop was a table where they looked more carefully at our V1 and ID, and they gave us each a ficha. Again, no problem.
> After that, there was a long row of tables, with people checking our ID and V1, taking down our address, phone number(s) and email, and asking a screening question for diabetes or hypertension. At this one, after I showed my INAPAM card, the person asked for my INE. I pulled out my visa card and handed it to her. She looked at both sides carefully but didn’t say anything and continued copying down my information. She also asked for my CURP. She filled out my information on the vaccination certificate (I’ll call it V2, since it’s the paper we got at the second vaccination. It was perforated down the middle, with two sections).
> The next stop was at the rows of chairs for waiting, where we were directed into the section corresponding to the colour of our ficha.
> When it was my turn at the vaccination table, I showed my V2, and they also asked to see my V1. It was, of course, at this point when they filled in the lot number of the vaccine.
> Finally, after the vaccination, while we were waiting the obligatory half hour to be sure there was no severe immediate reaction, someone came around and recorded my V2 on his phone, and collected the portion with my contact information, leaving me the portion shown here.
> View attachment 99317


At what point did you become aware that you were going to receive the Sputnik flavor of the vaccine ?
Did you have any opinion about that ?
Do you think you had a choice ?


----------



## maesonna

We became aware when it was announced that our alcaldía would be one of the next, and that the vaccine would be Sputnik. That was, I think in late February, when CDMX started announcing concrete vaccine schedules. We were a little concerned, but we did some research and what we found about the vaccine was reassuring. I don’t think we had a choice to get a different vaccine, unless it would have involved waiting an indefinitely longer time to get vaccinated and potentially either claiming a false address or traveling to some other country. What we read about the Sputnik vaccine made it sound like getting it now was a much, much better alternative than waiting.


----------



## maesonna

I didn‘t mention before, but I should tell you this, too: it was super well organized in our alcaldía, no thick crowds, no line-ups, the only waiting we had to do was about 10 minutes on well-spaced, well-organized chairs after we had gone through the paperwork and were waiting our turn at the vaccination point. There were several hundred helpers taking information, directing people where to go, and supporting the military and public health doctors and nurses who were doing the actual vaccination. We also got a snack bag with an apple, a little bottle of water, and an amaranth bar!
We went at about 10:30 – 11:00 am, and it was ideal, because the backlog of people who line up to get in when it opens (even though they are told they should go at their designated time, not first thing in the morning) was gone.


----------



## MangoTango

maesonna said:


> I didn‘t mention before, but I should tell you this, too: it was super well organized in our alcaldía, no thick crowds, no line-ups, the only waiting we had to do was about 10 minutes on well-spaced, well-organized chairs after we had gone through the paperwork and were waiting our turn at the vaccination point. There were several hundred helpers taking information, directing people where to go, and supporting the military and public health doctors and nurses who were doing the actual vaccination. We also got a snack bag with an apple, a little bottle of water, and an amaranth bar!
> We went at about 10:30 – 11:00 am, and it was ideal, because the backlog of people who line up to get in when it opens (even though they are told they should go at their designated time, not first thing in the morning) was gone.


Well you portray I MUCH different experience than either our friends or the media (in Morelos). Since our normal life in Mexico isn't that different from a quarantine anyway (we don't mingle much). I think we will wait and see what develops.


----------



## maesonna

Yeah, I had seen media reports about chaotic, crowded, and not-so-well-organized vaccination centres in other states, so I wanted to balance the picture. It always seems that good news isn’t as newsworthy as bad news.


----------



## surabi

maesonna said:


> Yeah, I had seen media reports about chaotic, crowded, and not-so-well-organized vaccination centres in other states, so I wanted to balance the picture. It always seems that good news isn’t as newsworthy as bad news.


Things tend to be much better organized and efficient in general in big cities than in smaller areas. I read that it was pretty well organized in Guadalajara as well. In the boonies, people are much more slack about things. I doubt if people in Mexico City would be able to keep their job if they consistently slouched into work half an hour late, but in smaller villages, everyone seems to think that's okay.


----------



## TundraGreen

Maesonna's experience was very similar to mine getting the first shot. I have a date for the second shot. I got the Sinovac and didn't know what it would be until I got the to the table where they took my information. I have an INE card, but a friend with me got a shot using his INAPAM card and visa.

I may be repeating some info I posted earlier, I didn't go back and check.


----------



## maesonna

Some further information on the topic of Sputnik V: we listened to a series of interviews about it this morning on “The Current” on CBC. What we heard reinforced the decision we had made to go ahead and receive it, and not wait for a hypothetical chance to get a different vaccine at some point in the future. The section on Sputnik V starts at about 47:00 on the audio track on the web page.


----------



## MangoTango

I am not a covid vaccine expert, but I think if they were all laid out on a table in front of me I would first select J&J and next Pfizer.
At this moment AstraZeneca would be my last choice.

I have high blood pressure which I treat with daily medicine. Is that something I need to consider when it comes to these vaccines ?

Where we live it has been announced that there will be a five day period where they will offer vaccines to us old folk BUT they will not say when NOR where because they do not want people to start lining up early. There will be a handful of sites.


----------



## MangoTango

In today's news - they are now planning to have three locations. The flavor will be Pfizer but they will only have 20,000 doses available. Therefore, they will only be given to those 75 and older. According to INEGI there are 19,994 of those. One site will deliver the vaccine to those in cars. '...there will be 3 adults over 75 years of age per car and whoever drives cannot be vaccinated'. The vaccinations will begin sometime this week.


----------



## citlali

I received the chnese last week. We had a talk by the doctor before receiving it and they asked who had diabetis and who had high blood pressure althouth they afministered the vaccine to everyone. We had to stay 30 minutes on the site before leaving to insurre that we dd not have bad reactions so I would guess you should tell them about our high blood pressure before. but it did not look ot made much difference. I have high blood pressure controlled by medecine and did not get affected. You have to arrive after you had breakfast and took all your medecine minus aspirin..pr related medecine.. We were told not to ake aspirin for 2 days after and no alcohol for 20 days...Not sure they tell the same thing to everyone...


----------



## TundraGreen

I got the Chinese vaccine, Sinovac, as well. We were told we could drink alcohol immediately and celebrated with a beer when we got home.


----------



## Isla Verde

¡Salud!


----------



## MangoTango

We received our first shot today. Pfizer (we were happy about that). Left the house at 6:15AM and returned four hours later. We went to a site where the vaccine was administered to us in our car. The line was long but once they opened up (around 8:30AM) it moved pretty fast. The slowest part was the paperwork. The only thing we needed to present was our INE cards. Some very organized person came with a white pen for writing on windows and passed it down the line of cars. We were number 139. (That way no one cut the line). The woman who stuck us was a kick. She was really enjoying herself and her technique was great. The simplest injection I have ever received. She started talking about possible side effects and I said, no problem, I'll just have a beer. She said - no, not for 48 days (I'm sure she meant hours . When I got home I researched it. There is no (CDC) advice one way or the other regarding alcohol and its interaction with the vaccine.


----------



## Isla Verde

MangoTango said:


> We received our first shot today. Pfizer (we were happy about that). Left the house at 6:15AM and returned four hours later. We went to a site where the vaccine was administered to us in our car. The line was long but once they opened up (around 8:30AM) it moved pretty fast. The slowest part was the paperwork. The only thing we needed to present was our INE cards. Some very organized person came with a white pen for writing on windows and passed it down the line of cars. We were number 139. (That way no one cut the line). The woman who stuck us was a kick. She was really enjoying herself and her technique was great. The simplest injection I have ever received. She started talking about possible side effects and I said, no problem, I'll just have a beer. She said - no, not for 48 days (I'm sure she meant hours . When I got home I researched it. There is no (CDC) advice one way or the other regarding alcohol and its interaction with the vaccine.


Thanks for posting this very complete and entertaining account of your Adventures in Vaccinationlandia. My experience in Mexico City also had a happy ending, after a somewhat upsetting start. I had an appointment on Friday April 2 at 2:00 pm to get my first shot. I was a bit anxious about getting there and having all of my paperwork in order. I arrived with plenty of time to spare in a taxi driven by a very pleasant young "taxista" named Jesús. Because of my non-citizen status, I was sent to a section called "Casos Especiales" and took a seat. When nothing seemed to be happening, I approached a young woman helper and asked for (what else?) some help. She approved all my pieces of paper, but frowned when she saw that my "comprobante de domicilio" (my phone bill) had someone's else's name on it. No pleading on my part to overlook this terrible infraction of the rules would bend her supervisor's mind. I got very upset and kind of stomped off, mumbling "¡Pues, no me voy a vacunar!" At least Jesús did show up at 4.00 to take me home. 
I alerted my friends about what had happened and, through their efforts, the next afternoon I found myself in one friend's car being driven to another vaccination site, where yet another friend had discovered that morning that my rejected document would be accepted. In the end, all turned out well - my papers were approved, I stood in a very short line inside the building for a short time before getting vaccinated and being sent on my way. I did have a really awful sinus headache the next day, but with the help of some Ibuprophen and many naps, I was back to my old self by Monday. I will be called to get shot #2 in a couple of months. P.S. I received the AstraZeneca vaccine.


----------



## MangoTango

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for posting this very complete and entertaining account of your Adventures in Vaccinationlandia. My experience in Mexico City also had a happy ending, after a somewhat upsetting start. I had an appointment on Friday April 2 at 2:00 pm to get my first shot. I was a bit anxious about getting there and having all of my paperwork in order. I arrived with plenty of time to spare in a taxi driven by a very pleasant young "taxista" named Jesús. Because of my non-citizen status, I was sent to a section called "Casos Especiales" and took a seat. When nothing seemed to be happening, I approached a young woman helper and asked for (what else?) some help. She approved all my pieces of paper, but frowned when she saw that my "comprobante de domicilio" (my phone bill) had someone's else's name on it. No pleading on my part to overlook this terrible infraction of the rules would bend her supervisor's mind. I got very upset and kind of stomped off, mumbling "¡Pues, no me voy a vacunar!" At least Jesús did show up at 4.00 to take me home.
> I alerted my friends about what had happened and, through their efforts, the next afternoon I found myself in one friend's car being driven to another vaccination site, where yet another friend had discovered that morning that my rejected document would be accepted. In the end, all turned out well - my papers were approved, I stood in a very short line inside the building for a short time before getting vaccinated and being sent on my way. I did have a really awful sinus headache the next day, but with the help of some Ibuprophen and many naps, I was back to my old self by Monday. I will be called to get shot #2 in a couple of months. P.S. I received the AstraZeneca vaccine.


Almost a day later and I am experiencing the usual side effects of the vaccine. My arm is a little sore (to the touch) and I have a headache (aspirin seems to work fine). The days of clinical trials have long passed, but I wonder if those people who had no symptoms during the trials could have determined if they had received the placebo.

I'm not sure I would wait to get a call for the second shot. I never did receive any notice from the .gob after registering for the vaccine. In fact we relied on our short grapevine for info/availability. I think they recommend 3-4 weeks between the two Pfizer doses but I was surprised to read this morning that there is speculation that with the AstraZeneca vaccine you may be better off waiting 12 weeks. Here is a link to the article I read...

Delaying second dose of AstraZeneca by up to 12 weeks could increase immunity: study


----------

